
Liya – Mac client for MySQL, SQLite and Postgres - gglanzani
http://www.cutedgesystems.com/software/Liya/
======
pathikrit
[0xDBE]([http://www.jetbrains.com/dbe/](http://www.jetbrains.com/dbe/)) runs
on Mac, Linux, Windows and can connect to any database that has a jdbc driver
out of the box (so out of box support for Postgres, DB2, MySQL, SQL server,
Oracle, SQLite etc etc etc) and has awesome auto complete.

------
Gys
Just what I needed !

